# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Need meal suggestion

## mcnrg8181

I am a salesman and i need something that i can eat that doesn't require me to heat it up and i can bring to work in a sandwich bag or tupperwear. I am trying to lose weight. Normally i would just eat some tuna with hot sauce i love that stuff but i dont want to offend my customer when i try and talk to them. Any suggestions i would appreciate it

----------


## Boost n Juice

Not too many options...
Beef jerky, however that can get expensive if your eating it everymeal...
There's chicken breast in a can or bag....
Don't know if there's a local supermarket where you can buy lunch meat every meal...

I think it'd be best to buy a one liter bottle of water, toothbrush and toothpaste to keep in your car...When you want to brush your teeth, do it in the parking lot and either spit right outside your car, or keep a cup in your car to spit it...

----------

